# Vinyl Siding Spray vs Brush



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I understand most of the do's and dont's of painting vinyl siding. Pressure wash, remove chalking, use a select color palette with proper LRV and play it extra safe with drastic color changes. Product selection is key. 

The question is though what is the best application method. Brush it slowly moving the boards up to paint up under the laps? Or mask/shield and shoot it with my air assisted sprayer? Will the boards really expand and contract enough through the seasons on the east coast to show the old vinyl color at the over lap when sprayed? Is it a good call to only paint the vinyl in spring/fall of is summer an option?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I've heard of people sticking stir sticks or shims or something in the joints to paint inside in the overlaps a little. I would spray it. I know they make paints especially for vinyl siding.

Its better to paint it in the cooler part of the year just for the expansion reason, cuz it does expand, up to a half inch sometimes, so you gotta touch up inside the joints either before or after you paint.


----------



## Lazerlnes (Sep 9, 2017)

I first brush underneath the seams then spray it all


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

yes those seems expand and contract need to be careful


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow. that seems like a pain. But if the siding has the possibility to reveal the original color when it is in a constricting condition, I would imagine it would make more sense to paint the siding in the cooler climate. This might even be a good idea given that PVC can get really hot.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> I would spray it. I know they make paints especially for vinyl siding.


https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us...regal-select-exterior-revive-for-vinyl-siding

Never tried it or heard any feedback with vinyl. Every house here has cedar or hardeeboard:vs_coffee:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Be careful if you're gonna pressure wash vinyl. Don't drive water up through the seams. I worked for a guy once who was pressure washing his house while I was painting inside. He kind of overdid it and all of a sudden water starts dripping down from the ceiling in the room I was working in.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Be careful if you're gonna pressure wash vinyl. Don't drive water up through the seams. I worked for a guy once who was pressure washing his house while I was painting inside. He kind of overdid it and all of a sudden water starts dripping down from the ceiling in the room I was working in.


Good to know, although I'd think there would be house wrap behind the vinyl...


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Woodco said:


> Good to know, although I'd think there would be house wrap behind the vinyl...


One would hope. One would also hope it was intact.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Be careful if you're gonna pressure wash vinyl. Don't drive water up through the seams. I worked for a guy once who was pressure washing his house while I was painting inside. He kind of overdid it and all of a sudden water starts dripping down from the ceiling in the room I was working in.


This is good information for anyone who doesn't know pressurized water can get behind vinyl. Another thing a lot of people don't understand is that vinyl should be washed under low pressure. Also you should be letting the chemical do most of the work, not the water pressure. 

I actually stopped pressure washing jobs myself. I found a company that does great work much more efficiently than I ever could. Makes sense to just add their fee into the job.


----------

